# lug nut questions



## mick3Y (May 3, 2011)

The lug nuts are the same for all models of the car. I have a 1LT with 16 in alloy wheels and my GF has an LTZ with 18 in alloy and we have the same lug nut wrench included in our spare tire kit.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

confirmed, thanks


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What size *aftermarket *lug nuts do I have to buy in order to fit my LTZ RS?

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------

